# H:40k stuff W: £££



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm moving house soon although I don't want to, so need to get rid of bulky items or stuff I don't even need

a selection of Orks £25








6 AoBR Nobz
10 AoBR boyz
3 metal Killa Kans
5 Ork Kommandoes
also 3 Koptas which I forgot to include in the pic

Some guard stuff £25








sentinel
25 man platoon including 6 man special
command including creed

6 guard tanks £60
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/images/army/users/54/1469.png
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/images/army/users/54/1470.png

£110 seperately, if someone buys it all together I'll make it £100

now I would rather trade by hand at the moment due to postage costs for recoded delivery costing about as much as a train ticket, but I despise royal mail, so if possible if you live in the following areas
Sherwsbury
wellington
Oakengates
Telford
Shifnal
Cosford
Albrighton
Codsall
Bilbrook
Wolverhampton
Dudley
or Birmingham (new street station)
I'll just bring the stuff to you at the station, you gimme the cash, I bugger off, simples.


----------



## zrolimit (Sep 23, 2008)

hey Stella i want to reserve the Malcador. £35 for such a brilliantly painted model is a steal! so we can iron out the details when i call you.

adios


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Reserved £35


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

also have some cities of death buildings I no longer need from the imperial sector set
£15

and although I said 40k stuff I have 24 warriors of minas tirith, 24 orcs and 6 rohan cavalry as well as several metal characters
£25

and allot of Victrix French Napoleonics including an officer
£25


----------

